# Proper way to mulch



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

What do you mean by netting? Landscape fabric?

How long ago was this, and where did the mulch come from? Free mulch such as you may get from green waste disposal will have weed seed in it.

Weed seed will blow in over time. Mulch is not the be all, cure all to weed stoppage.

Are the weed rooted on top of, or below your netting/fabric?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

HanDIY said:


> I mulched around my back patio last year. I put down some netting over the dirt and then place mulch onto the netting. It didn't take long before weeds over took the mulched area. I am wondering if I did something wrong and if anyone can give advice on the proper way to mulch.
> Thanks


Recommended is at least 3" of mulch. 

Even if weeds sprout, you can easily just spray them down with weed killer.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Weed seed will blow in over time. Mulch is not the be all, cure all to weed stoppage.


Kap, absolutely correct!
I have a semi-commercial greenhouse in an area that was once paved. There is about a foot of gravel on top of asphalt. Weeds still get in there through the intake shutters for the ventilation. And this is beside a 12 acre ballfield complex. What was that old song- "blowing in the wind?" :thumbup:

HanDIY,
What is this area next to and do you have anything planted in this mulch or is it just a border around your patio?
I would recommend a pre-emergent herbicide application and possibly a soil sterilant with it. The soil sterilant will damage nearby desirable plants so that is why the question above. Treflan is an excellant pre-emergent for use in flower beds, etc. That is the AI (active ingredient) in Preen. There are others as well. Surflan is one, pendimethalin is another. Pendi is in a lot of crabgrass preventers.

FYI-
The primary reason for using mulch is for moisture conservation as well as soil temperature moderation. Weed reduction is just a convenient by-product.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> Kap, absolutely correct!
> I have a semi-commercial greenhouse in an area that was once paved. There is about a foot of gravel on top of asphalt. Weeds still get in there through the intake shutters for the ventilation. And this is beside a 12 acre ballfield complex. What was that old song- "blowing in the wind?" :thumbup:
> 
> HanDIY,
> ...


One of the drawbacks of mulch is that it becomes food for termites, especially since it keeps the soil moist under it.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Handy man:

A. Are you saying to use or not to use mulch? Your first post seems to suggest the former; the second the latter.

B. What mulches in particular are food for termites?

C. What is the point of the quotes preceeding the termite information?


Original question seems to be regarding how to keep weeds out of mulch.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

downunder said:


> Handy man:
> 
> A. Are you saying to use or not to use mulch? Your first post seems to suggest the former; the second the latter.
> 
> ...


There are pros and cons to mulch. If you have beds far away from the house, there should not be issues.

Mulch against the foundation may be an issue. Cedar mulch is the most termite resistant, but still, it keeps soil moist underneath which attracts termites. Termites gravitate towards moisture, and wood.

The best thing to keep termites away along the foundation is to lay down plastic tarp, and either put stone or mulch on top of that. This tarp will keep the moisture away from the foundation.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

HanDIY,

In the confusion, did we answer your question?

I think further information would be gained from a search on mulches and take the advice of .edu sites.


----------

